# Dirt Bike Bau



## Manuuuuu (19. September 2017)

Ich habe ein älteres Bike zu einem Dirtjumper umgebaut jetzt ist meine Frage wie kann ich die Vorderbremse anbauen das ich den Lenker 360 Grad drehen kann?


----------



## KIV (20. September 2017)

Manuuuuu schrieb:


> Ich habe ein älteres Bike zu einem Dirtjumper umgebaut jetzt ist meine Frage wie kann ich die Vorderbremse anbauen das ich den Lenker 360 Grad drehen kann?



https://www.kunstform.org/de/bremsen-co-rotoren-c-1_99_127

Guggst Du Video: https://www.kunstform.org/de/salt-am-rotorset-p-4998
Dazu muss Dein Gabelschaft lang genug sein und Du musst für die Gegenhalter Löcher mit Gewinde ins Steuerrohr setzen.

Alternativ vllt auch dieses Rotor-Set:https://www.kunstform.org/de/odyssey-bmx-g3-rotorset-p-9538
Aber das geht nur mit externen Steuersätzen, denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuuuuu (20. September 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> https://www.kunstform.org/de/bremsen-co-rotoren-c-1_99_127
> 
> Guggst Du Video: https://www.kunstform.org/de/salt-am-rotorset-p-4998
> Dazu muss Dein Gabelschaft lang genug sein und Du musst für die Gegenhalter Löcher mit Gewinde ins Steuerrohr setzen.
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort
Aber geht ein Rotor mit Hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2017)

für die Vorderrad Bremse muss die Leitung durch den Gabelschaft. Dafür brauchst du eine spezielle Kralle. z.B: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/nc-17-dirt-cap 







für die Hinterradbremse reicht für ein bis zwei Umdrehungen auch ein längeres Kabel/Schlauch. erst wenn es mehr wird braucht man einen Rotor.
Falls es sich um eine hydraulische Bremse handelt, dann den Trickstuff Trixer: http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/trixer-dirtcap_KL.php













Aber du bist hier im BMX Bereich  da gibt es keine hydraulischen Bremsen.
schaust du hier vorbei: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/dirt-und-street.152/


----------

